# FMA in Southern Illinois?



## Rich Parsons (Jul 26, 2005)

Anyone know of some FMA in the Southern Illinois area. Over an hour + away from St. Loius Mo and Evansville In.


Thank you


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2005)

You might ask *kempojujutsu* from Effingham, IL.

I believe that there's a JKD (PFS) instructor near Carbondale.

I forget where exactly T.A. Frazier (Ryukyu Kempo and Modern Arnis) is, but it's southern Indiana near Illinois, I think.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 27, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> You might ask *kempojujutsu* from Effingham, IL.
> 
> I believe that there's a JKD (PFS) instructor near Carbondale.
> 
> I forget where exactly T.A. Frazier (Ryukyu Kempo and Modern Arnis) is, but it's southern Indiana near Illinois, I think.




Thanks

I will pass it along.


----------

